# KLAN Stammtisch am 12.02.2011



## herbi (15. Jan. 2011)

*Einladung zum 1. KLAN–Stammtisch der LG Niederbayern - Oberpfalz*

*Samstag :*	12.02.2011 
*Beginn :	*	10:00 Uhr

*Ort*
Landgasthof Prößl, 
Lorenzerstr.2 
93138 Lappersdorf / Hainsacker 


*Das Programm:*

10.15 – 11.45 Uhr 	Vortrag von der Fa. Söll 
                                      Thema:  Wasserparameter in der Übergangszeit zum Frühling


12.15 – 13.15 Uhr 	gemeinsames Mittagessen

13.15 – 15.15 Uhr 	Vortrag von Herrn R. Thanner der mobilen & stationären Heilpraxis für Koi
                                      Thema: Hintergründe häufiger Erkrankungen der Könige im Gartenteich

15.15 – 16.15 Uhr 	Vortrag von Frau Rose Rückert
                                      Thema:  __ Aloe Vera für Koi

Ca. 16.15 Uhr 	            Ende der Veranstaltung
*Änderungen vorbehalten!*


Gerne können Sie Gäste oder Interessierte zur Veranstaltung mitbringen. 

Der Eintritt ist wie immer frei. 

:  *!!!Um Vorreservierungen wird gebeten.!!!* Nur um einen Überblick zu bekommen,...!  : 

Auf einen gemeinsamen Tag unter Interessierten freuen sich


i. A.
Herbert Grabinger und Georg Ulmer                                                   Regensburg, 15.01.2010

klan.niederb.oberpf@freenet.de


----------



## herbi (15. Jan. 2011)

*AW: KLAN Stammtisch am 12.02.2011*

Nachtrag:

Auch in diesem Thread ist eine Anmeldung möglich,...


----------



## herbi (1. Feb. 2011)

*AW: KLAN Stammtisch am 12.02.2011*

Servus noch 11 Tage,....


----------

